# Need Id On Serra



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

I just bought this Serra as a Compressus, but im pretty sure this ain't a Compressus.

You got any idea's what it is?

Pics; 
1:
My link

2: 
My link

3: 
My link


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

uh that fish looks powerfull..
I can t tell you what it is,you have to wait some experts but I m gonna guess..
to mi it looks like elongatus..


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

Yea, i thought about it being an Elongatus too.


----------



## lorteti hr (May 29, 2011)

very nice fish you have there..
if it is elongatus,is that black mask from peru..?


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

I have no idea. Im not good at identifiying, this is actually my first Serrasalmus, and i have no idea where it's caught.

And yes, it's a very nice fish. Im a very proud owner, that's for sure!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Physical features fit more the profile for s. rhombeus at least from what I can see.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Looks like S.gibbus.
Fits the description. What size is it ?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Unless it's from the Tocantins basin it's a rhom. To me this rhom looks a bit skinny which can also make the fish look more elongated too.


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

It's 9-10 cm.

I have no idea where it's caught. I haven't tryed to feed it yet, since it's hiding most of the time, and there is red cherry shrimps all over the aquarium it can eat, if it gets hungry. And i guess it will be.

As far as i know, there is no valid specie called Gibbus?


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

S.gibbus is a valid species, though personally I think it could just be another problem in the rhombeus complex.
Locality is often unknown, so hard to ID them as such.

But since it's a subadult, the body proportions will still change a little over time.
So could be a rhombeus indeed.

Just let it grow, and see how it develops. If it stays elongated like that, it could be gibbus.


----------



## Piranhaa (Jul 19, 2012)

Aha, i diden't know that.

I will throw up some pics in a month or so


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

memento said:


> S.gibbus is a valid species, though personally I think it could just be another problem in the rhombeus complex.
> Locality is often unknown, so hard to ID them as such.
> 
> But since it's a subadult, the body proportions will still change a little over time.
> ...


Again without knowing the exact collection point you can't say for sure. Honestly this fish doesn't even look like any gibbus that I've seen before.


----------



## memento (Jun 3, 2009)

Ja said:


> Again without knowing the exact collection point you can't say for sure. Honestly this fish doesn't even look like any gibbus that I've seen before.


Collection point is unknown, and I don't consider them the most reliable marker. The spilo / mac debate showed how silly it can get, if we use collection point as almost only character to ID.
Besides, Castelnau originally described the species from Araguaia. Not only Tocantins.

And to be honest, I've never seen a specimen identified as S.gibbus, that actually fitted the description.
Hence my remark, that I consider it just another problem in the rhombeus complex.

It's described as a close appearance to S.rhombeus, but "more elongated though less elongated than S.elongatus".
However if you look into Jégu's description, he described a holotype that is MORE elongated than described S.elongatus and has the same elongation as the original description of pingke... from a holotype that was believed to be lost.


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Rio Araguaia yes I know which is apart of the Tocantins basin.


----------



## t00nCiNaToR (Apr 27, 2004)

Looks like a Peru Rhom to me, Nice fish!


----------

